# Now..It's a girl!



## KnightMaster (May 18, 2011)

Still reeling from my wifes emotional affair, we were partying with another couple. Long story short, wound up in another couples bed and both women asked me if it was ok if the woman went down on my wife. I eagerly agreed. Now the woman will not stop text flirting with my wife. This is how the previously mentioned emotional affair started. My wife is not returning the flirting but says she likes the woman and wants to remain friends. This woman has also tried to interfere in our newly agreed upon Dominant/submissive relationship. Should i just text/email the woman to stop trying to flirt with my wife? We have dis ussed bringing someone else into our bex to play but we both agree we are not ready for that yet. My wife has stated "i will be going out with her, we have discussed we are not yet ready for extramarital affairs, so please trust me that I would not do anything to jepardize the progress we have made in our recovery" Any thoughts are welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the problem when you invite someone into your bedroom. Apparently your wife liked it and so did this woman and they have no plans to stop. 

Your wife has already told you she "will be going out with her." Apparently she doesn't care about your feelings. Looks like your the submissive one and wifey is the dominant one now. 

Good luck.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but didn't you learn anything the first time around? Do either of you have boundaries that don't fly out the window when you get aroused?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KnightMaster (May 18, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> This is the problem when you invit
> e someone into your bedroom. YApparently your wife liked it and so did this woman and they have no plans to stop.
> 
> Your wife has already told you she "will be going out with her." Apparently she doesn't care about your feelings. Looks like your the submissive one and wifey is the dominant one now.
> ...


Well not exactly. She always asks if she can go out. If I say no-she doesn't go. She has lost all of her freinds over this. When we met this couple,I thought it a good idea because they said they are completely open and honest with each other. My problem has been with my wifes deciet and inability to be honest with me about what she wants. Apparently after I said "I,m done" she changed completely and vowed to do anything for me. She also admitted she is a natural submissive and that my dominance is what she needs. I want her to have freinds but this one has crossed a line in flirting as well as questioning my wifes submissiveness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

KnightMaster said:


> . My problem has been with my wifes deciet and inability to be honest with me about what she wants.


So what are you going to do about that?




KnightMaster said:


> . I want her to have freinds but this one has crossed a line in flirting as well as questioning my wifes submissiveness.


And therein the problem lies. If you've already brought that to your wife's attention and she continues the "friendship" (put in quotes cause "freinds" don't f*ck eachother) then you have to decide wheter you want to be with someone who doesn't respect your boundaries or marriage (your wife)


----------



## KnightMaster (May 18, 2011)

I said "my problem has been..." No longer is.
As I said, my wife has told me "please trust me that I would not do anything to jepardize the progress we have made in our recovery" So...your advice would be to not contact the friend or her husband but force my wife to make things clear to her friend. Likie I said, I originally thought it would be a good idea for my wife to spend time with a person who is honest and shares all of her feelings with her husband. I ****ed up, had too many drinks and made a bad decision. I just don't think it a good idea to hang out with someone who has no boundaries and does what she pleases whenever she pleases.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

KnightMaster said:


> I said "my problem has been..." No longer is.
> As I said, my wife has told me "please trust me that I would not do anything to jepardize the progress we have made in our recovery" So...your advice would be to not contact the friend or her husband but force my wife to make things clear to her friend. Likie I said, I originally thought it would be a good idea for my wife to spend time with a person who is honest and shares all of her feelings with her husband. I ****ed up, had too many drinks and made a bad decision. I just don't think it a good idea to hang out with someone who has no boundaries and does what she pleases whenever she pleases.


If you screw up when drinking ... stop the drinking. If that is more important than the results continue on. I enjoy drinking. Since I have been married drinking has never enabled me to screw up. Maybe I am just fortunate.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

KnightMaster said:


> So...your advice would be to not contact the friend or her husband but force my wife to make things clear to her friend.


No. That wasn't my "advice."

What I said was that if you'd already told your wife the relationship with the person she/you all slept with makes
you uncomfortable and your wife continues the relationship , then you need to decide if you want to continue your relationship with your wife.

The fact remains: you don't want her hanging out with the lady. So what are you going to do if your wife doesn't want to stop it?


----------

